# 200 amp pole service



## catskills (Jul 17, 2009)

An electrician installed a 200 amp Square D combo panel with feed thru lugs and 8 additional circuits on a pole. There is a 200 amp disconnect that is part of this combo unit. From there he ran 3 wire approximately 150feet to the house from the feed thru lugs on the combo unit at the pole, entered thru the wall of the house, and went directly to a 200 lugs only 42 circuit panel. He drove ground rods at the house as well.There is no main circuit breaker in the house panel. 

I believe there needs to be a main circuit breaker in that panel at the house or a 4th wire run from the combo unit on the pole to be code compliant. Am I correct?

Any thoughts or references to the code would be greatly appreciated. We are using the 2002 code here.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes, I would say there should be a means of disconnect at your house as well...you'd have to check with the inspector as to whether he wants it outside or inside your house.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Yes, I would say there should be a means of disconnect at your house as well...you'd have to check with the inspector as to whether he wants it outside or inside your house.


By his profile, he is the inspector.:whistling2:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> By his profile, he is the inspector.:whistling2:


Haha, I just saw that.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

The house certainly does need a means of disconnect. We are still allowed to run a 3-wire service/feeder from a pole service in NY as we are not under the 2008 NEC.

The NY Resi Code reference is E3501.6.
The NEC reference is 225.31 or 230.70.

BTW, we follow the 2007 NY Resi Code for one and two family dwellings, not the 2002 NEC. The 2002 NEC is a "back up" for the resi code though.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> The house certainly does need a means of disconnect. We are still allowed to run a 3-wire service/feeder from a pole service in NY as we are not under the 2008 NEC.
> 
> The NY Resi Code reference is E3501.6.
> The NEC reference is 225.31 or 230.70.
> ...


 
Isn't nice the powers in office managed to screw up what code we need to follow. 

Years ago, it was easy and simple.. latest code was the one being used :no:


----------



## catskills (Jul 17, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> The house certainly does need a means of disconnect. We are still allowed to run a 3-wire service/feeder from a pole service in NY as we are not under the 2008 NEC.
> 
> The NY Resi Code reference is E3501.6.
> The NEC reference is 225.31 or 230.70.
> ...


thanks, do you know where i can get the resi code or is it available on line?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

catskills said:


> thanks, do you know where i can get the resi code or is it available on line?


http://www.dos.state.ny.us/CODE/part1220.htm

I bought my softcover book at the supply house.


----------

